# Using water from a current tank...



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Can I use water from a currently running tank to cycle a new tank?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it won't help much to speed up a cycle, since nitrifying bacteria are found more in your gravel and filter media and are not free floating within the water column. if you're transferring a fish to a new tank, sometimes putting it in along with some water from its own tank can make the move a bit less stressful.


----------



## Toast47 (Feb 15, 2008)

hes right about that. scoop out some gravel or some filter media and use it on the new tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

TobiasRieper said:


> Can I use water from a currently running tank to cycle a new tank?










Nitrifiers are not free floating, but as mentioned you can use the filter from a previous tank or gravel from an established tank. If you are using a brand new filter setup than you will require to go through an entire cycle.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i just swap over old filter cartridges! with old tank water not old but used cycled water and filters!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Although these nitrifying bacteria aren't free-floating, I believe using water from an established tank will help speed up the cycling process of your new tank because the old water contains some of the bacteria your new tank requires. These colonizing bacteria will establish themselves and grow in number, eventually cycling your tank.


----------

